# a question about doggy sex..



## sesar_galvez (Apr 23, 2006)

DOes a female have to be in heat to be humping things? or only when shes in heat? 


i always wanted to know...


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Im just a little curious about why you have always wondered about that????


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

No a female doesn't have to be in heat to be humping things. Alot of the time humping has to do with the dog trying to dominate someone or something, so humping isn't always 'sex' related.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

minnie must be dominating her hello kitty toy then. she humps that toy more than any other toy.


----------

